# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - January, February, & March



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - January, February, & March*

This is a January 17, 2018, update from Paul Davidson at Glen Canyon Dam.

The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for January, 2018, will be 860,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during January, 2018, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 9,100 cfs in the nighttime and 16,850 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for February, 2018, is 730,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 10,500 cfs in the nighttime and 13,900 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for March, 2018, is 800,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 7,200 cfs in the nighttime and 16,000 cfs in the daytime.

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138 Ph: 801-524-3642
__________________
Join and Support Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association. Visit our website Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource..


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

What about June That's when I'll be down there


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - January, February, &amp; March*



LSB said:


> What about June That's when I'll be down there



It will all depend on how on how much snow the Colorado river basin gets the next few months and managing levels between Lake Powell and Lake Mead.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I think we'll start knowing about June flows during March.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, total volume of water planned to be released, comes out 3 months ahead of time, planned daily high and low cfs comes out 2 months before, typically.
And send me a pm if you need another boater for a nice warm June trip!!


----------

